# APTuning Dyno Day Saturday May 5th 2012 - Cinco de Dyno!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Its that time of year again and APTuning is having our spring dyno day Cinco de Dyno!!

This year also marks our first ever R shootout. It is open to all R models, with an award and plaque going to the winner with the highest average combined HP/TQ!!

It will be held Saturday, May 5th 2012. Dyno pulls will be on sale for $50 for 3 pulls.
We will have refreshments and pizza on hand and its sure to be fun for everyone so don't miss out. 
Along with the dyno special we will also be offering the typical sales on UM and APR software. 
*

_*Dyno is for front wheel drive VW/Audi only, as well as TT & R32 since they can be dyno'd fwd._










*All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $50 off Retail*
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $200
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $250


MK5 R32 - $350
MK5 2.5 - $250
MK5 2.5 - $350('09+)
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 1 R32)
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 2 turbo)
MK5 DSG - $850 (stage 3 turbo)

MK5 R32 ECU/DSG Combo - $699!!(that's a savings of $200)

*All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $100 off Retail*(these will not be done during the dyno-day but given sale pricing)
MK4 2.0 415cc - $300
MK4 12v 440cc - $450
MK4 12v 630cc - $500
MK4 24v/R32 550cc - $650
MK4 24v/R32 630cc - $650
MK4 24v/R32 870cc - $800

MK5 2.5 415cc - $600
MK5 2.5 550cc - $700 (Pro-M Maf)

MK5 R32 550cc - $700
MK5 R32 910CC - $900 (Pro-M Maf)













*ECU Upgrade Sale:*

* All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
* All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
* All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
* All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!

Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
* Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
* 91 Octane Performance
* 93 Octane Performance
* 100 Octane Performance
* Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output

*Also Included:*
* Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
* Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
* Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

My 2.slow will be in attendance, need some baseline numbers:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

just over 3 weeks away, everyone gonna have their cars ready??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Saturday!!! 

Don't miss out!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Be there or be:*


----------



## decade (May 3, 2012)

*ESP check them out they do it all and "Dyno Days"*

Listen I just had a sh_t ton of work here and it was done damn right 

http://enhancedstreetperformance.com

Dave the owner was great to work with also and does "Dyno Days"

Check them out they do it all ~


----------



## DeepInVAG (Mar 20, 2012)

cant wait til saturday, going UM on the a4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepInVAG said:


> cant wait til saturday, going UM on the a4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!11


See you tomorrow


----------

